# Deer Creek Today 04-16-19



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Hit Deer Creek today with deerfarmer. We fished from 11:00 am to 7:30 pm. 
Water was was stained but fishable. Temps were 56 when we got there and they rose to 61 when we left. 
We were the only boat out crappie fishing and the crappies were on fire! 
We caught them all around the lake. We did a lot of moving around to check out certain areas and we caught them at each place! 
We caught a lot of nice fish and ending up keeping 35 at 11” or bigger! Caught many more that we threw back!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bet you wish you had those in a couple of weeks, but they will be in your belly


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Excellent haul, guys, good job. Can i say that i am very jealous?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice work fellas! You all stay down that way and leave MY crappie up north alone 

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Awesome job guys! Thanks for the report.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Nice work fellas! You all stay down that way and leave MY crappie up north alone
> 
> Thanks for the report!


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

polebender said:


> Hit Deer Creek today with deerfarmer. We fished from 11:00 am to 7:30 pm.
> Water was was stained but fishable. Temps were 56 when we got there and they rose to 61 when we left.
> We were the only boat out crappie fishing and the crappies were on fire!
> We caught them all around the lake. We did a lot of moving around to check out certain areas and we caught them at each place!
> We caught a lot of nice fish and ending up keeping 35 at 11” or bigger! Caught many more that we threw back!


I fish Deer Creek on the regular for Saugeye, and I have run into may crappies but never officially fished for them here. I sure will NOW!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Great job as always! Are the crappie still deep or have they moved up shallow?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

lacdown said:


> Great job as always! Are the crappie still deep or have they moved up shallow?


We caught them both shallow and deep. Shallow meaning around 8 ft. We caught them as deep as 17’.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks as always!


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

great job and great fish. looks like a fun day


----------



## CrappieSlayer23 (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice haul! What were you catching them on? May try to take the kayak out in the morning.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

We went out again today and fished from 8 till around 1:30 when we finally got tired of fighting the wind. Fish were still on structure in 8 to 10 fow. Counter was at 70 and everything was released today. Large fish today was 1.24lb.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job again fellas!! Glad you are doing good. Thanks for the report.


----------



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

Do you think this weather will change their mood


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

ron9876 said:


> Do you think this weather will change their mood


Not unless it gets really muddy. Should still be good.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

U made um pay. Nice work!


----------



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

You guys are very helpful. Thanks for the input. If I caught a quarter of what you have I would be in hog heaven.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

As always this time of year, be especially careful of floating logs. Talked to a repair shop at Deer Creek that have already seen several damaged props and have already had to repair two lower unit due to hitting partially submerged trees on Deer Creek. I know I personally saw a huge, partially submerged tree floating out in the middle high speed deep channel just south of the rte207 dock. The root base sticking out of the water was the only telltale sign it was there.
Be careful...


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

I probably drive by you guys a lot lol been killing them all week at deer creek big big crappie too. 16th 17th and 18th all produced a two man limit. Good Job guys


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Crappie22 said:


> I probably drive by you guys a lot lol been killing them all week at deer creek big big crappie too. 16th 17th and 18th all produced a two man limit. Good Job guys


I remember seeing you guys in the white bass boat. With the water now up 4 foot and rising and muddy I’m glad we hit it a couple times last week. It will be a while before it gets good again. We have a tournament at Indian Saturday so deer creek will be safe from us this week.


----------



## ron9876 (May 9, 2014)

Went out yesterday afternoon. There were plenty of logs in the water. Caught crappie on jigs. But the weather didn't cooperate and I didn't remember to put my rain suit back in the boat so didn't stay very long. The water was in pretty good shape but muddy near the creek.


----------

